# What would you do-strategy



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

My wife and I picked up 4 kids 10days ago. We are going from 0-4 ages 1,2,3,5. Needless to say things are busy here.

I am going from scouting/ hunting a lot to having very very little time. How would you guys approach hunting time? 

Just go when you can and hope for the best?

Scout and hope you can go out soon enough that the birds will still be there

Go out on windy days

Wait for storms

Etc...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Waterfowlers three biggest hampers:
1) marriage
2) kids
3) money (usually #1 and #2 lead to #3)

About all a guy can do is go when he can and do what he can.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Hurry and drop them off before anyone knows they are missing!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I take my kid and wife with me every chance I get. We are still successful, just have to adjust our approach to it


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

When you said you picked up 4 "Kids" I thought you were talking about Goats. How did that happen? I know there isn't a store to pick them out.??


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Regardless of what you want the answer to be, with 4 kids under 5, you're probably stuck with the "go when you can" answer. Other than that, if there is any flexibility, pick the best time to go with your limited time and hope for the best. Good luck!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the four kiddos - life will never be the same (it only gets better from here on out)! I rarely make a trip without at least one of my kids, but when that day happens, it takes some serious planning. Make sure you’ve given your wife a “day off” first - TRUST ME ON THIS - if your wife feels like hunting is your escape from the family, there will be some fights. However, if you put her needs before yours, there will be less fights! More than likely, you’re going to have to give up the quantity of days out in the marsh. If you take those little ones scouting, then hunt the scouted location, I bet you’ll have a bunch of happy little people waiting for you to come home. Make them feel like they played a part in your success!

When my kids were younger, I did a lot of jump shooting. Now that they’re a little older, I can take them in a blind/boat situation more and not have to hear “when are we going home?” 

My $0.02


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The main thing to consider is how often can I go and still give all the time and support to the wife, kids and family that is needed. I 've seen many a family suffer when the husband puts hunting/fishing ahead of the family. Hunting/fishing is, at the end of day, a recreational sport, so plan wisely. Your days of the solo hunt are about over, but the new days of the family hunt is just beginning...you're a lucky man!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

As stated, one doesn't simply go get 4 kids at the store. There is a backstory here, for sure. And I'm guessing that backstory includes some details that make these kiddos in need of some TLC and stability. 

So, what would I do? I'd be the best darn dad I possibly could to those kids, and hope they like hunting because in a few years, if they do, you will have a lot of fun with them doing it!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I didn't go from 0 to 4, but did go from 1-3 in somewhat similar fashion. The main advice I can give is that you can still go hunt and fish, but you will become more appreciative of the short (quickie) trip. They can be as therapeutic as they are fun when life's pressure increases.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Go when you can, each hunt make a hunt/scout. Make notes of where the birds go so the next time you get a little better. As always stormy days are the best but not always lining up with schedules. Go when you can and learn from the time before. 
If you aren’t already just stick to a early morning or late evening hunt (shoot time- 10a)(2p- sunset) 
Take the kids scouting close to the house when you can’t hunt and let them be apart of it as others have said and learn new areas close to home. Win win situation right there. 

Lastly, You’ll always find the time to hunt.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Also, make sure that if you leave your wife home alone with the kids while you go hunting, you give her the chance to get out while you stay home with the kids. At one point, I had 4 kids 5 and under and this let us both decompress without feeling taken advantage of.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

BPturkeys said:


> The main thing to consider is how often can I go and still give all the time and support to the wife, kids and family that is needed. I 've seen many a family suffer when the husband puts hunting/fishing ahead of the family. Hunting/fishing is, at the end of day, a recreational sport, so plan wisely. Your days of the solo hunt are about over, but the new days of the family hunt is just beginning...you're a lucky man!


Gonna disagree here some. There are many people where hunting is not a recreational sport. It's a way of life and what actually feeds themselves and their families every year all year. Yes this kind of hunter still exist and way of life still exist.

Also hunting is work and it actually supports your family. So as long as your significant other and family understands that then there usually isn't an issue. At least not with mine.

I hunt solo most of the time. I'm trying to get my kids into it more. I wish they would. My 5 yr old is showing interest more often so there is some hope there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a couple X wives, so don't take any advice from me when it comes to the wife thing. :shock:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Brettski7 said:


> Gonna disagree here some. There are many people where hunting is not a recreational sport. It's a way of life and what actually feeds themselves and their families every year all year. Yes this kind of hunter still exist and way of life still exist.


I guess I'll have to respectably disagree with this. With the tag situation and possession limits alone you are not going to support a family of 6 on wild game alone. Much less if you figure in your time and expenses. Economically it doesn't make sense at all in this day and age.

As a life experience and an example of what it takes to survive in the world it is a great educational tool. Most people are far removed from how the real world works.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

middlefork said:


> I guess I'll have to respectably disagree with this. With the tag situation and possession limits alone you are not going to support a family of 6 on wild game alone. Much less if you figure in your time and expenses. Economically it doesn't make sense at all in this day and age.
> 
> As a life experience and an example of what it takes to survive in the world it is a great educational tool. Most people are far removed from how the real world works.


Oh but it does. It might not here in Utah...actually it can still be done here in Utah. One can get a Elk every year if so desire and work at it. Plus you have duck, then fishing, grouse etc etc. it can be done. But I know it can be done and is still done. That's a fact.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok good luck and best wishes! And have fun doing it.
I'm not going to argue with you. Somewhere down the line you will figure it out.

This thread was about kids and hunting. I'm all in favor of getting them involved. Along with the wife. If you can BS the wife and kids it is an economical advantage then good on you.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. I am definitely excited to take them out when they are older. Took the 5 year old out scouting and he had a good time. Big plus the wife loved the 1:1 I had with him. 

Yes the kids need a lot of TLC and I am happy to give that to them. 

I am realizing quickly that supporting the wife and not escaping is key here. Throw some prayers/good luck our way 😬


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Prumpf, all you can do is the best you can. Just make sure you’re dealing justly when you say you’re doing the best you can, and I assure you, all will be well. 

You can BS online about how hard you’re trying, but you can’t BS you’re family. If they’re getting your sloppy seconds, they will know. And they are the only ones that matter how they feel about it. 

Don’t give up your loves, the love will be so enhanced when you’re able to do it with your kids.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

prumpf - never met you, but you must be quite the standup individual (along with your wife) to take in those four kids. The lives of those four kiddos will never be the same because of your influence - just like Vanilla said, don't give them your sloppy seconds! You'll have a life that'll exceed any and all expectations you ever had!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Hunting/ fishing is my therapy / release time. I told my wife before we were married that she is always welcome to come along or she needs to accept that I will go without her. That applies to my kids too. I do try and help out as much as I can when home and believe this makes a huge difference in my wife's attitude towards my favorite sports/hobbies. Sure, we still disagree on how much I go from time to time, but there is alot to disagree on in 20 years of marriage!

I do believe that bringing home meat on the backside of hunts is important too. We haven't bought red meat at the store in all those years - the mountains, woods, and marshes have been our grocery store. It does make a difference. Sometimes, when an argument pops up, I'll say "at least there is something beyond the experience here to account for the time and treasure spent. Better than going to the bar and just drinking it away"!

In the end, only you know where the boundaries lie, but I really tried to expand those at the outset. Hopefully, your new kids will take to the outdoors, but if they don't, let them know up front your expectations/desires. It has gone a long ways in our family.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My ratio of hunting/fishing adventures is very heavily skewed towards Daddy-Kiddo adventures versus adults only outings. Likely around 9:1. But you get used to it, and can make them fun in their own right. You won't go as far, hunt/fish as hard, and you'll spend a lot more time with elevated blood pressure, but in the end you'll still somehow love it. And if you do it right, so will they. 

My #1 rule is the kids get all the junk food. 

You might have read that and thought, "Ok, just get a lot of junk food for the kids." That is not correct. 

ALL
THE
JUNK
FOOD

They want twinkies and A&W root beer for breakfast? Sure (but only after they've been strapped into their car seats and you are pulling out of the driveway). They want potato chip and fruit roll up sandwiches with poprock and nerds filling for lunch? Aye aye Poppacake. They want snickers and twizzlers because it is 1:42pm? Make it so. 

It takes some moms a bit of time to get behind the strategy, but hold firm. If she can't get with it, she can't come. Daddy adventures are supposed to be the greatest thing those kids get to do ever. And if you shoot something or catch something, that is just icing on top of the sometimes literal cake. Sometimes, it is a lot of fun to have mom come along and make it a family adventure. Sometimes that just adds to your stress/work levels because now you have to manage her frustrations/discomfort/pushback on the ALL THE JUNK FOOD on top of the inevitable whining and fights that will ensue among the children. Just remind her that you are taking the kids out and she can stay home and do whatever she wants. If she wants to clean the house and catch up on chores or work, that's all fine and good, but it is equally acceptable for her to stay in bed until 2pm, order a pizza and then take a bath. Odds are until the youngest is +18 months or so, the youngest won't come on the outings unless they are shorter <4hrs, so it won't be a complete break for her--but it will help. 

The other thing that works wonders is getting an iPad or tablet and downloading hours of their favorite shows/movies from Netflix, Disney+, Amazon, etc. This is a back up for when you as the dad just need a bit of a break from the chaos in the back seats. Put on the movie, stick it in some cool little attachment to a headrest so that everybody can see, then put up your binos and do your thing while they zone out for a bit. 

I really aim for a Daddy Adventure to last a minimum of 4 hrs and often it will go dark to dark to give Mrs. Cake a full day off. Teaming up with another Dad and similarly aged kiddos is highly recommended, Grandpas and fun uncles (with or without cousins) are the ultimate if you have them handy. 

Also, always have a Plan A, B, . . . Z(xii)(16). Be ready for anything and everything. Take fishing stuff with you hunting, bring BB guns/.22s and plinking targets with you fishing or scouting, have at least one complete extra set of clothes for each kid with you (under 3yrs old I highly recommend having 2-3 sets), get cheapo binos for each kid, and stock your truck/vehicle strategically so you can grab food/iPad/wipes (never leave the house without at least 2 full babywipes and 1 clorox wipe in the truck)/water easily and safely while you are driving. Bringing a potty training toilet along for the inevitable poop in the woods and especially to help with a little girl who isn't ready to try to hold onto your hand and lean against the tire will definitely make your life a bit easier. And for those young kiddos, go on Amazon and find Oakiwear rainsuits for each of them. Those things are magic. They block wind, rain, snow, mud, are easy to layer underneath for temperature control, and when you peel them off at the end of the day, the kids aren't mud monsters. 

So you do those outings routinely, I aim for at least 1 a week, often 2 (small evening mid week and a full day on the weekend), and if your wife stays home most of the time for those outings you can usually get a kitchen pass day without any resentment once a month or so.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Johnny,

Sounds like you got this thing down! I hope I can find a routine like that too!

Lots of great advice from everyone!



johnnycake said:


> My ratio of hunting/fishing adventures is very heavily skewed towards Daddy-Kiddo adventures versus adults only outings. Likely around 9:1. But you get used to it, and can make them fun in their own right. You won't go as far, hunt/fish as hard, and you'll spend a lot more time with elevated blood pressure, but in the end you'll still somehow love it. And if you do it right, so will they.
> 
> My #1 rule is the kids get all the junk food.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The key is to plan your first outing trying to imagine every possible thing you might need to help the kids have fun. In my experience, you'll find a bunch of holes in your strategy that first trip. But you keep adjusting based on how each kid does each time, and you develop a system that works for you. My kids know that a daddy adventure means donuts in the truck for breakfast and that there's a whole bag of haribo gummy bears for each of them somewhere (occasionally the gummy butterflies and worms make an appearance). That plus a bunch of their favorite salty and sweet snacks with special drinks (like those character shaped juices) tend to do 90% of the work to make it a fun time. 

There are certain activities that just work great with multiple young kids, and ones that are harder. Feel free to message me anytime for ideas or troubleshooting.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

17 years ago God blessed us to raise our then 2 year old grandson. I took him hunting and fishing with me 99% of the time I went. He got his hunting license at 10 years old. Been a hunting fool since. It is truly a blessing and joy to take kids outdoors.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

One thing that I've found out to is.....You can lead a horse to water, but you cant make it drink. I took my kids fishing, hunting, camping all the time. My Son spun me out when he said he wasn't interested in hunting deer for himself. (I cant explain the pain I felt!) I didn't get mad at him, but was questioning what I did wrong. 


I didn't "push him for answers, I just excepted his decision. Four years later he asked me what hunts I intended to apply for and expressed his desire to hunt with the old man. It's been great having him along and the talks we've had have been incredible.


I guess what I'm getting at is.....Don't push them to do something they might not want to do! Not only in the outdoor world, but in life itself. Be a parent first, then be a friend and someone they will come to every time they need something or have an issue. 


It isn't easy to raise kids and have them become honorable citizens, respectful and make a difference in a skewed world we see now. God help us all!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good for you guys. I don't know your circumstances, but I can imagine you must have big hearts and are making huge sacrifices for the benefit of others. 

Most of my hunts are solo or with friends. I try to get my kids to come, but they usually aren't interested because I didn't foster the hunting bug when they were young (I was too interested in hardcore adventures that weren't conducive to little ones tagging along). I do, however, take them on lots of other outdoor activities--hiking, camping, fishing, etc... Perhaps you can learn a lesson from my experience. 

One thing that works for my family is short trips. I can get away with hunting every Saturday if I'm home for lunch. Once I'm home, I'm home--getting stuff done, spending time with the kids, etc... I almost never watch football or stuff like that. If I'm going to sacrifice time, I'm gonna' do it in the field. 

That said, I'd err on the side of family needs as you, your wife, and your brood of children navigate this new chapter and figure out the balance that works for all of you.


----------



## NDAR15MAN (Sep 10, 2020)

You are a lucky man. Start them out fishing. Now when you go fishing you can catch 5 limits of fish !!!! Even small limits will add up to enough fish for a meal maybe two ! 2nd...... You are a lucky man because when you get older or my age you have some kids that will put a big deer drive on for you. I am not sure what state you live but I am in Iowa. I would give my right arm to have a bunch of kids to go hunting with me and do deer drives for me. Then when they get old enough gun safety class and they will understand hunting because they have gone with for few years. I am 62 and both knees replaced. 
I cannot walk 100 yards. Start them kids out as helpers in the duck blind calling ducks , pheasant hunting pushing cornfields , predator hunting pushing timber and grass fields. When you shoot the fur. Or make or fur hat out of pelt for them. You sir are a very very lucky man. You have hit the lotto. A hunting and fishing buddy for life ! MD


----------

